# 4 weeks left



## daisy052104 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok so I'm offically starting to get freaked out.I have 4 weeks left in my pregnancy until I hit 40 weeks. The time hasgone so fast!! It seems like everyday something new gets saidina way I haven't thought of it and I get nervous. I'm veryexcited but it's all so overwelming (sp?). It's been strange to see allthis baby stuff appear to take over the house. It just makes it all soreal.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 17, 2007)

Awwww, congratulations on expecting your newaddition!! I bet it is so exciting, I can't wait until I have childrenone day (far in the future! )


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Awwww ....Sweetie, don't worry....

My daughter was 10lbs, and if I can do it...you can, too.Don't worry...you'll do just fine. No matter what happens,just tell yourself that you CAN do this, ok?

We're all here for you...

RELAX and take it easy, ok??

Love and hugs!!

Rosie*

P.S. If you ever need help, let me know, ok?


----------



## Spring (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations! How exciting!Like Rosie said, don't worry. Everything will be fine! 

:babyhaha:


----------



## daisy052104 (Mar 25, 2007)

Now I'm down to 3 weeks left to my due date. I'mmore excited than freaked now. I know that I can go into labor prettymuch anytime now. I really want to meet this human inside me that'sbeen kicking me in the side, punching me in my lower abdomen, andmaking my stomach do all kinds of weird things. 

I thought it would be fun to enter my last 3weeks by breakingone of my little toes. I kicked the couch as I was walking by ityesterday. I must be a sight to see walking with my 9 month pregnantbody with a limp b/c I can't put any weight on my foot. So fun!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

Awwww .....Hun....that must totally stink what happened to your toe. :?

How long will it take to heal? Will it be healed by the timeyour sweet little bundle gets to meet his/her wonderful mama?

I can't wait to hear all about your little cutie-pie! You must post pictures...promise??

Love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## daisy052104 (Mar 25, 2007)

I plan to post some pictures. I hope it's healedbefore the baby's here. It's the first time I've broken a toe but myhubby said it normally takes about a week to heal.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, good...that it takes about a week toheal. You'll be so busy and focused on your new little oneafter they're born, having to deal with a broken toe in addition wouldbe NO FUN. 

Yay...so exciting!!!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 25, 2007)

I too was nervous when I was expectingScarlett..(especially about the labor part of it!) But it's not as badas it seems..You'll get through it, your body will know what to do..andonce your baby is here, it's pretty exciting! Much fun is ahead. congrats.


----------



## daisy052104 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've come to a conclusion. The baby is trying toescape out my belly button!! I keep getting really hard pushes right atmy belly button and the baby will not stop!! It's really starting tohurt. Last night my hubby thought he could feel a fist.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha!! Oh no!! Hehe...

My Emily did that a lot while in utero. She used to kicksomething inside me (like my kidneys, or something...never did find outwhat it was) and it hurt like heck!! :shock:

That's cool that your hubby was able to feel a fist!! How neat!! 

Ooh..the excitement builds!!!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ouch!! Has the baby gotten you in the ribs yet?That's fun too. lol It's kinda neat, when they start kicking orhitting, if you watch carefully you can actually see the shape of theirfeet and hands. Scarlett used to slam me in the sides, and you couldsee a little imprint of her foot.


----------



## daisy052104 (Mar 30, 2007)

I really only get it in the ribs when I'm layingdown on my back. My belly button area gets alot of attn though. Iusually get kicked/pushed/punched on my right side. Earlier today Ifelta foot or knee or something sharp pushing into my leftside. It always feels so different when I get movement where I'm notused to it.

One thing that's starting to irritate me is the last few weeks I'vebeen experiencing carpel tunnel syndrome that I am hoping is because ofthe swelling I've had in my hands and feet. I'm really tired of myhands being tingly. I have some braces and splints that I had before Iwas pregnant b/cI'd been having different problems with mywrists. But when I wear those I actually feel like my hands tinglemore. I think my bodys ready to go back to as close as pre-pregnant asit will.

We also figured out names this week. We'd had first names picked outfor a while and needed to figure out the middle names. The baby, whowe've been calling L.O. short for Little One, will either be JosephKirby or Addison May.


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 31, 2007)

well you never no you might have a footballer 

good luck anyway 

varna and family


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well my hubbyand I definately have aprankster on our hands, or will as soon as it's born. Last Sat night Istarted to have contractions but they didnt feel any different than thebrackston hicks ones that i'd been having during my pregnancy. Thedifference was I was having a contraction every 5 min. wherebefore there was no consistancy. It went on all night. At 4:30am myback started to hurt with the contractions. I got up out of bed, movedaround hoping they'd either stop or at least change in frequency. Theydidnt'. I woke my hubby up at 6am and told him I think we need ot go tothe hospital. After he freaked for a few minutes he got completelyready w/out putting his contacts in. Once we got to the hospital I washooked up to the monitors and was checked to see if I was dialated atall. I was at about 2 cm. After being there for 3 hours I was recheckedand there was no change. My doctor is actually on vacation this week soI saw one of his partner in the office. He put me on bed rest until thebaby is born. This is the one thing I was really concernedwith happening to me. I'm not avery good sit still at homekind of person. And it really bothered me that I cant work. All I cansay is this kiddo definately pulled one of the best April fools jokeson my hubby and me. 

So now I get to sit at home and wait. I have about 2 weeks left untilmy due date. Alot of my family think that I'll deliver early. I'mreally hoping that happens b/c I'm already tired of being at home andit's only been 3 days.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh wow!! :shock:

Yeah, I wouldn't be happy not being allowed to do anything,either. Honestly, yes, I spend more days at home thannot...but I find I have to be mentally stimulated SOMEHOW! 

Hugs!!

Rosie*

P.S. Hopefully things will not only be okay, but will happensoon! Would it really be horrible for your baby to be acouple weeks early?? (I mean that seriously...what are thepotential problems that come with it?)


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd be fine if the baby came a little bit early.I was 3 weeks early and from what I can tell I turned out fine. Plusthe kicks are really starting to hurt! Alot of people say they wouldntmind being told to not go to work but when factor in that my Dr. toldme "no cooking, no cleaning, no shopping.." it really makes me wish Icould go to work. I think other people would agree.


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 10, 2007)

I had a dr's appt today and after thinking aboutit, my hubby and I decided to induce labor on Wed night so the babyshould be born on thursday sometime. We hadn't planned on inducing atall but where I got put on "house arrest" that started mymaternity leave earlier than planned and I'm afraid of half my timebeing used up and then needing to go back to work before I'm healed upand ready to move like I need to. It's exciting and scary at the sametime knowing that in 2 1/2 days the baby will be here. But we'll get tofind out if it's a girl or boy!!!


----------



## Spring (Apr 10, 2007)

Oooh! How exciting! Wow. That's amazing .

Good luck! I'm sure you will make a great momma!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 10, 2007)

:stork:

Best of luck! I hope you have an easy delivery! Itsounds like you have a prankster on your hands- watch out when he/shestarts to crawl!:shock:


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 11, 2007)

we're going to the hospital tonight to start theinduction process but dont worry as soon as I'm able to i'm sure therewill be some pics posted.


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Best of luck! Wishing you and baby a safe delivery! ray:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:Good luck! Yay for new Bunny lovers comin into the world!!

_________
Nadia


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 12, 2007)

wehoo cant wait 

a new bunny mummy is coming soon 

good luck 

xxxxx varna tony adrian lucy toffee and the new molly rip


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 12, 2007)

How exciting for you!!! :bunnydance:

May your delivery go smoothly and quickly...and post pics as soon as you can! 

:stork:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh wow!! I can't wait to hear how everything went!!

Can't wait to see the new baby, too!! How wonderful!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm sure you have your little one in yourarms now...I can't wait to hear about him or her! 

Hugs for you guys!

Rosie*


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a mommy! It's a little girl named Addison May. she's calling for me now so I'll update more later.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 16, 2007)

WHEEE!!!! Congratualtions. I LOVE the name Addison. 

Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 16, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

*Enjoy motherhood...it's the BEST! 

:inlove:

And :hello to Addison May!! 

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheartarty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty:arty:arty:

:kiss:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Awwww !!!! What a beautiful name!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Welcome to your family, Addison May!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well it's been a week since we had our littlegirl. she i so sweet and we love her so much already. It's hard tobelieve that it's been a week. Our days are all screwed up due to beingup so much in the night. She's great a sleeping during the day but is abit of a night owl. Holly and Punkin arent to sure about her. Every nowand then I hear a thump in the middle of the night when I'm up withAddison. They were so mad with me when we got back from the hospital.Holly wouldntlet me pet her and I took it really hard. Istarted to sob. It's so fun being that full of hormones.Here's a peek at my little sweetie!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 20, 2007)

Congratulations!  So very cute!


----------



## binkies (Apr 20, 2007)

Ahhh, the feets! I love wrinkly baby feets! She is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 20, 2007)

The only thing as cute as bunny feets are babyfeets! Aaaaawwww ....she is a real cutie! Very prettylittle girl (just wait till she's a teen and all the pimply-faced guysshow up on your doorstep )!


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, her daddy says she cant date until she's 40


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow...Addison is such a beautiful little one!! I'm so happy for you guys! 

Isn't it amazing to look at her and realize that she's that baby you waited for all that time? 

Having a baby is so amazing...and such an incredible journey...

Hugs to you five!! (Humans and furbabies...)

Rosie*


----------



## daisy052104 (Apr 22, 2007)

I keep looking at her and asking her how she fitinside of me. it's also nice to see what it was i was feeling. it'samazing to watch her and know exactly what she was doing. It's hard tobelive that she's already a week old! I'm also amazed at what my bodycan do on so little sleep.


----------



## Spring (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh gosh! She is gorgeous! What a pretty little girl  Those kissable cheeks! Such a pretty name to fit a pretty girl.

Look at those feet! I just feel like kissing and smooching them! So adorable .

Congratulations! :babyhaha:


----------

